# how about a 1992 Schwinn Paramount R80



## skota23 (Mar 7, 2011)

Finished putting this together this weekend. running classic xtr 8spd, 1x8. XT toe clip pedals. I forgot how good a nice steel frame feels. cheers.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Do you not have hills where you are?


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

Needs a rigid fork
R(rigid)-80


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Shayne said:


> Needs a rigid fork
> R(rigid)-80


didn't this bike have a rigid fork w/ less rake?


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

Not sure but possibly.
The prior year used 38mm rake forks


----------



## skota23 (Mar 7, 2011)

Rumpfy said:


> Do you not have hills where you are?


we do, we also have huge legs for motoring up the hills 

it did come with a rigid fork originally, I have the 1992 catalog that had this bike in it. sadly the fork is long gone. 
cheers


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

I like it, looks fun to ride. I want that M95x spider!


----------



## richieb (Oct 21, 2004)

That frame looks sweet with a gen 1 Judy.


----------



## dronk (Jul 15, 2004)

*Paramount rigid fork*

I currently have a Series 70 and 80, both with the original rigid forks. I rode (and destroyed) several models of Paramounts for over 10 years, when my Series 60 finally broke I bought an Ibis Mojo as a replacement (still have it - great bike). The Series 70 still sees trail duty but the 80 just sits most of the time. I can't convince myself to cut loose with it, I spent so much time on these that they are like old friends.

If you are needing a rigid fork PM me. I have a fork from a series 40 (lower end) that has been sitting on the shelf for years. The geometry should be right but it is heavier than the original Series 80 fork.


----------



## Mr. 68 Hundred (Feb 6, 2011)

*While perusing Waterford Precision Cycles site...*

...I happened on scans somebody made of a bunch of Schwinn catalogs. Just looking through them brings back memories. Of importance for this thread is:

http://waterfordbikes.com/SchwinnCat/flschwinn_1991_2000/1993_Pmt_24.html

I'm in the process of trying to get my old R80 back (let it go for cheap to an acquaintance; wish me luck).

Steve


----------



## Mr. 68 Hundred (Feb 6, 2011)

richieb said:


> That frame looks sweet with a gen 1 Judy.


I have one of those in my garage. The elastomers now have the same amount of give as chunks of granite (might have been my fault for greasing them with the red Schwinn grease when I didn't have any Judy Butter).


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

Here's your bike's daddy, a '92 Paramount PDG90, your's is actually a '93. Took this one out today for the 1st time since acquiring it. It's front end handler, just point and go. Came back smiling so it's a keeper.


----------



## marcgabrysiak (May 26, 2009)

The Blue Velvet Gas Paramount Series 90. My first serious mountain bike. Brings back memories, that one! I put on an Allsop Softride stem, and later "upgraded" to a Manitou 3 suspension fork. Unfortunately, it was just a bit small and I ended up selling it to my brother in law who later put some kind of engine on it!


----------



## QuantumQrack (Jul 20, 2011)

Nice bike! Just like mine, still have it, after 20 years. Its been all over the western United States including several trips to Moab. Blue Velvet Gas? Probably one of the best paint jobs/color on any mountain bike I have ever seen.


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

I've always been rather fond of the red-white-blue Paramounts.


----------



## QuantumQrack (Jul 20, 2011)

I owned the red white blue before my blue velvet gas P90. That was a fun bike to ride, although I didn't own it for very long at the time. Its a shame how Schwinn has gone downhill since the days of custom Paramounts and their hi-end mountain and road bikes. Talk about bastardizing what was once a good brand.


----------



## DFA (Jan 26, 2004)

Found this on Kijiji last week. Still has the reflectors on it. 100% original down to the (flat) PDG KOM tires.


----------



## Caffeine Powered (Mar 31, 2005)

While I don't know about the R80, that PDG isn't a true Paramount. PDG's of that era were made in Japan. We sold plenty of road-going Paramounts back then but not any MTB Paramounts. PDG's on the other hand, lots of those went out the door.



jeffgothro said:


> I've always been rather fond of the red-white-blue Paramounts.


----------



## DFA (Jan 26, 2004)

Caffeine Powered said:


> While I don't know about the R80, that PDG isn't a true Paramount. PDG's of that era were made in Japan.


I guess that's why they had MADE IN JAPAN stickers on the front of the headtubes.


----------



## 02_NRS (Jan 27, 2004)

nice find/do check for a crack at the seatpost clamping ears to the inside-my pdg90 cracked at both sides but rebrazing did the fix/btw a pink pdg90 just fetched $800+ on fleaBay. .


----------

